
A Glimpse at the Internet Ecosystem Through the Lens of the Netflix CDN [pdf] - pjf
http://arxiv.org/abs/1606.05519
======
sctb
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12396243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12396243)

